# Mac mini



## CUBER888 (Jul 20, 2011)

So the new Mac mini just came out and I'm not good with computers and all that jazz, so I was wondering if this would be a good computer for someone new to Mac?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Up till now, the Mac Minis where seriously underpowered IMO. Just get an entry level iMac if you really want to get a Mac. My first iMac 2007 broke shortly after the warranty period ended. The second one (2009) has backlight issues that Apple refuse to acknowledge. 

If you really want to splash out the cash for a new computer and don't necessarily need a mac, just get a mid to high end Windows 7 laptop. I purchased a VAIO FW with BluRay writer and all the bells and whistles 3 years back that cost less than even the cheapest MacBook Pro. And it's still more than sufficiently powerful for everything but gaming (which I do on consoles anyway). It even has a full HD screen which was something MacBook users could only dream about. Do they even have full HD on the MacBook Pro yet btw? 

The only thing going for Macs is the OS. Hardware and 3rd party SW wise, not so good IMO. I love the iPhone though


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought this was about McDonald's before I opened the thread.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I thought this was about McDonald's before I opened the thread.


 
Hahahaha! The BigMacMini aka "Hamburger"


----------



## CUBER888 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but I was just wondering if the specs on the new Mac mini are good or not


----------



## Akuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Niggah puh-leese

Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".

You could seriously buy yourself a seriously powerful Gaming PC rig for equal OR LESS ammount of money that of a Mac Mini.

Apple hardware is disposable garbage that once it breaks and your warranty is out, you are literally ****ed, because fixing the damned piece-of-garbage will cost you an arm and might as well buy a new one.

Judging from the specs listed:http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/mac_mini/select?mco=MjMzOTQxMTc

2.3 Ghz Core i5 (already phased out Processor)
2GB RAM (PATHETIC ammount of RAM)
500 GB HDD (standard stuff, nothing impressive)
Intel HD Graphics 3000 (i.e piece of **** worthless graphics)

For $600 USD you can buy this:

Intel Core i5-650 Clarkdale 3.2GHz 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80616I5650

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory

MSI P55-CD53 LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard

Corsair Graphite Series 600T Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

600 bucks right there and an INFINITELY more powerful, customizable, fixable and usable computer rather than that usesless overpriced, underpower and under utilized Apple garbage.

And if you are some sort of retarded monkey that is too stupid and lazy to read the entire thread here's a short list.

Apple -- PC
2.3 Ghz vs 3.4 Ghz
2 GB RAM vs 8 GB RAM
Piece of useless **** integrated videocard vs Mid-to-high end range Gamer card
Piece of **** intergrated PSU vs Real PSU

Oh, and you can overclock that PC to speeds that will anally butt-rape that little Mac Mini.

Don't be a mindless Apple zealot.
PC is superior in every way.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

^^
Uh-oh!...here we go, hold on tight people...


----------



## Olji (Jul 20, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> ^^
> Uh-oh!...here we go, hold on tight people...


 
I hear you xD

@Akuma
I have nothing against Apple or Mac, never used a Mac, so I can't judge it. I've heard Mac OS is supposed to be more stabile than Windows, haven't got a reliable source on that one though, so I'm not sure. Some people also say that its memory management is supposed to be better in some kind of way, again, no reliable source.

Instead of being that..... enthusiastic.... you can just tell him nice and simple that you get more performance out of a PC with the same money.

Let Mac users use their Macs and let PC user use their PCs, they both probably got their pros and cons...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".


 
I don't like macs.

I don't like you.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 20, 2011)

Akuma... why don't you let the big boys who know how to use computers talk. If you think the mac mini is supposed to be competitive against a huge custom built-pc, you obviously don't understand whats going on.


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".


It's funny how untrue this is.. Especially if you watch talks from Google and other tech talks, you'll realise how many of them are actually using Macs.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 20, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Niggah puh-leese
> 
> Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".
> 
> ...


 
amen. Im wondering where you found that pc, im looking for a new one and that sounds really good for the price. Link?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 21, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> amen. Im wondering where you found that pc, im looking for a new one and that sounds really good for the price. Link?


 
You don't buy it. You build it. If you want all the parts he listed, purchase them individually and assemble it yourself. If you have any technical knowledge, it really isn't hard at all.

@akuma Macs aren't for people who play hi-res games. Macs aren't for enthusiasts. Macs are for the kind of mainstream users who want to buy a mac, plug it into a wall outlet, and instantly be able to access the internet and other applications. They don't need high end parts or liquid cooling or 2 terabytes of storage. They just want a painless, easy computing experience and are willing to pay a high retail price for it. Enjoy your high end gaming, and let them use their underpowered hardware. You really can't change their minds.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Niggah puh-leese
> 
> Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".
> 
> ...


 
i can't believe i find myself doing this but i agree... a little


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Akuma... why don't you let the big boys who know how to use computers talk. If you think the mac mini is supposed to be competitive against a huge custom built-pc, you obviously don't understand whats going on.


 
I wish i was a big boy


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Niggah puh-leese
> 
> Macs are for the mindless morons that have no idea what computers are or what they are capable of and only buy overpriced Apple garbage because it's "trendy" , "pretty" and "easy to use".
> 
> ...


 
This, all Apple products are overpriced underpowered crap. Execpt the iPod Touch, the only reason why I own it because it is cheaper than an Android phone with expensive contracts and there are no good Android PMP's widely availaible. I hate iOS though, it isn't even halfway functional unless you jailbreak it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2011)

Really just depends what you're using it for, if you're just using it for web browsing, email, a video edit every now and then etc, then it works just fine.
If you're using it for high end video editing, gaming, and just memory hog things in general get a higher end iMac. In my opinion, I think the Mac Minis work fine for most people, and if Rams a issue go upgrade it, it's cheap and easy. Hope this helped.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you really want Mac OS X for some odd reason, just buy a cheaper PC and Hackintosh, it will still be higher specd than the mini.


----------



## joyceking (Jul 21, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I thought this was about McDonald's before I opened the thread.


 
lol. u r so cute


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 21, 2011)

lolwindowsfanboywut?


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love my mac(s)! But i didn't choose to buy them. Someone bought them for me. I can't explain why, its too personal.
But I really like mac because it is simple to use. I have windows on my macbook pro and that is good too. They are both good and bad


----------

